# 2x2x4.6 600w Vertical Scrog ( Blue Cheese, 2x Purplepheno bag clone, 1 unknown seed)



## neopower101 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey everyone first real thread on here. This is my third grow first time growing vert and scrog so here's hope for good results.Been Vegging using 12/1 Gas Lantern Routine, 8 weeks defoiled on the 6th week to get some more branching. I'm in flower now two days in ,will be using Diminishing light schedule.
*Growing*
Blue Cheese clone
2x Purplepheno bag clones
1 unknown seed

*Growing in*
dr60 tent
600w lumatek digital ballast 
600w eye hortilux super hps
10''inch fan below blub 
6'' exhust fan 
Gaia green organic soil, 
4x 3 gallon pots
netting
Ties

*Nutes*

*Veg*
Botanicare organic veg( for first 4 weeks till fish bio filter took hold)
*Throughout whole grow*
Fish tank water ( goldfish)( not completely at the beginning)
Dry and wet molasses*
Flower
*Botanicare organic bloom
Pk13/14

I also floair feed fish water and compost brews.WORMS COMING SOON!!=]

All the girlies =)unknown far left, blue cheese far right and purpeles in the fornt

Unknown

Purple 1#

Purple #2

Blue Cheese


----------



## skatershawn (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice nice... I want to see how this progresses!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 27, 2013)

Looks good 
Subbed!


----------



## FoilageTrees (Feb 27, 2013)

subbed i want to do a vertical grow next time


----------



## neopower101 (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the support guys, just finished a plain tap water mist. Everyone is looking even better today probably a 1"-2" difference every day so far. These plants love to be wet all day long and are really starting to fill in really nicely.


----------



## FoilageTrees (Feb 28, 2013)

post mo pickchassssssssssssss


----------



## cues (Feb 28, 2013)

I can't wait to see how this goes.
I've long thought about something similar.
I have a 600 hps lying around unused as I don't have the space. If this works out I may be copying you.


----------



## 509Zman420 (Feb 28, 2013)

Can we get a pic of your whole tent setup... I also have a DR60 sitting around and was thinking about going vert in it myself just curious to see your exhaust and intake system to cool that 600 in such a small space... Kuddos to you though I am subbin this got to see the results


----------



## cues (Feb 28, 2013)

Just a thought.
Have you thought about putting a second screen in there around the light? About 18-20" diameter?
I currently U-scrog which is kinda like what you're doing but cut in half and on a horizontal plane.
Also, the air-flow (hot-air rising) alters extraction the requirements with the different dimensions of the grow.
Work out the screen area (you will be shocked!) Radiusx3.14,pi etc
Unfortunately, next comes optimal distance. IMO, If you are going to try and run this tight, You have, at most 4-5" of 'optimum bud' length before you are too close to get light-bleaching.
I won't insult you by asking about temps etc.


----------



## neopower101 (Feb 28, 2013)

Cues I understand your concern about the distance but as the girls stretch they will be tied back to the wall accordingly also they were vegged in there too. The heat is a little warm around 78- 80 it actually feels very warm and tropical like being in a greenhouse, it smells like fresh warm moist earth but better with a hint of weedie goodness=]. 509zman420 I will upload some pictures of the setup tomorrow when lights come on.

Thanks for Subbing Everyone!!More Pictures Coming Soon!!


----------



## neopower101 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hey everyone,* Small Update*!!

So here are the pictures you guys wanted of the whole setup starting with the outside and the fishes=D, as you can see in the next picture of the bottom the tent is upon boxes with room for air to be sucked in and up to the side vents on the tent. Now the top in the next picture there is a 6" or 7" fan with a DIY vent to the 4" vent, moving the air up into the carbon filter.


*Girlie**s*
Here are a few pics of the girlies and the inside setup with blub tied to the center of the fan at the bottom giving a great lift of heat letting me get as close as 3".
Day 5

*LED Box*
Also a few pics of a small LED clone box i made from an ottoman today when bored.


----------



## neopower101 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey guys, can anyone help me with picture size? i made a photo bucket account but it isn't really working still small pictures.
.


----------



## 509Zman420 (Mar 4, 2013)

Go in and edit your post... in the area where you typed and put the pictures inline with the text, *DOUBLE-CLICK THE PHOTO* and then click on *FULL-SIZE*. Do this for each photo... hope this helps


----------



## neopower101 (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you very much 509Zman420


----------



## 509Zman420 (Mar 4, 2013)

On a side note.... *DO NOT CLICK HERE!!! I bet you you will *


----------



## neopower101 (Mar 5, 2013)

Lol nice one man. Day 8 over girls popping pistils today pictures tomorrow.


----------



## BadAim (Mar 8, 2013)

im in looks good


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 8, 2013)

fish water ! i loveee that idea haa. nice man, hope your ladies are happy


----------



## Jozikins (Mar 8, 2013)

This is awesome man. So interested in how this is going to turn out! Subbed


----------



## neopower101 (Mar 10, 2013)

*Day 14 Update*
Hey everyone, sorry about the long overdo post got a bit busy. But here is the girls today at the end of Day 14. Also the start of the 30 min decrease in light every week till I'm at 9/15.
*
lights on and off
*
*Blue Cheese*
Had to reposition her. Some yellow leaves from being stuck in the dense canopy

*Bud Shots*
Starting with bag seed, blue cheese(a.k.a Dottie), (Left) Purple, (Right) Purple, and All the girls together(after tying) =D.

And welcome to all the new followers hope you enjoy.


----------



## oompa8338 (Mar 18, 2013)

Lookz good im interested to see this grow. Im subbed


----------



## neopower101 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Quick Update*
Hey all, back again for a quick update. So been watering with straight ph'd water for the last 3 weeks to get the soil and girls ready for the flowering brews. As you can see the girls are lighting up slightly so most of the N should be gone, from now on 1/3 fish water to 2/3 water for all brew mixes. Pictures are from day 21. Also tried adding worms to pots but some of the worms didn't do well when resurfacing due to the artificial light which seems to dry out there skin, but a few are still living and moving about by exiting pots at bottom to move to different pots. I may just make a small worm farm for them outside the tent and just add the castings to brews. I was disappointed that the worms did not work as I was looking forward to the extra aeration in the soil. But, I'll figure something out, perhaps try a mix of coco for the next run.

*Day 21*
They are really filling in.


*Bud Porn*
Bag seed ,Purple Left, Purple Right, Blue Cheese.


Have a Great Day, and Thank You for subbing.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 21, 2013)

Still subbed  
I love the worms... Plants are taking over!


----------



## neopower101 (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks whodatnation, yeah they really have grown since the first day of flip. The girls have actually all been retied to new individual metal scrogs I made from a shoe rack to help push the interior of the plants in the corner out to get light, looks like a octagon shape now. I wish I had did it at first but lesson learned for next time, Pictures on Sunday. 

Good night everyone or morning.


----------



## neopower101 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Sunday Update*

Hello everyone, well another Sunday past and its time to move the lights down to 10.5/13.5. plants are growing quite well all green again after i tried to flush some of the n from early veg when i was use pro grow and all that is in the pot is organic fishy goodness. Going to be adding some coconut milk to brews in the next weeks to start boosting the buds size. Also as mentioned early plants are now tied to there own metal scrogs to make it easier to move and for more room and light to the middle of plants. Also used a camera with flash so it would be nice if you guys tell me what camera you like better this one or the one from the pictures before.
*
Day 28
*Purple Right,Blue Cheese ,Purple Left,, and Bag Seed




Hope You All Enjoy!!!!!Have A Great Day!!!!!


----------



## oompa8338 (Mar 24, 2013)

I like the new pics. Looks like u could feed more since its still so early in flower?


----------



## neopower101 (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah I know, I have just been trying to go all brews and had a little salt build up from the bottled nutes. Feeding a lot more now.


----------



## jaxdreaming (Mar 31, 2013)

Your plants look amazing... well done... some great tips as well... I've been thinking of putting worms into my pots as there's loads in my garden... mine are 1 week into 12/12 and still vegging...


----------



## yeps420 (Mar 31, 2013)

Great use of space... Looking so clean.. Great job on the soil as well.. Going be some great flovors for ya... Do ya thang bro.. Killing it...

Peace...


----------



## neopower101 (Mar 31, 2013)

*Day 35* 
Hello, back again with a few new pics. Girles are really putting on some crystals, they all sparkle from the light. Thank you everyone for your comments. Things are really going good lights down to 10/14 now, Probably my best grow i believe so far.

*Girlies
*Bag Seed, Blue Cheese, Purple Left, and Purple Right


Thank You, Good Night.


----------



## kingruar (Apr 12, 2013)

Well done man! Very impressed, this is gonna be a good harvest!


----------



## neopower101 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Big Ass Update*
Hello everyone, sorry for the long overdo update (got lazy). All the girls have started to really kick into flowering gear. have been feeding lots of carbs over the past 2 weeks(molasses and agave syrup), the girls really seem to like it has they have been stinking more then i have ever experienced with any of the strains besides the bag seed that doesn't have a lot of smell but i found you really need to grow out a seed first and clone it to get the real smell. The smell is of a very sweet coffee/cream cheese no blueberry scent really yet.

*Day 46*
*Purple Left (Sylvia #1)*

*Blue Cheese (Dottie)*

*Bag Seed**(Beatrice)*

*Right Purple (Sylvia #2)*


----------



## MmmMmmMmm (Apr 20, 2013)

Wow, looking tasty! More ideas for my dr60 as well 

Keep us updated on how everything turns out!


----------



## neopower101 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Quick Update*

Hey everyone back for a small update, sorry i haven't been posting a lot been caught up with things. The lady's are doing great starting to pack on some weight, only have one set of pictures today of Sylvia(Purple Pheno)(left) but it should give you a taste of the next big update to come. Let me know what you guys think so far, and Thank you for all the kind words.
*
Day 58*
Purple Pheno Sylvia (Left)


Have a Good Day


----------



## Bandit1989 (May 18, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## bccrowley (May 27, 2013)

Wow this has been an amazing looking grow. I cannot believe how far they have come and grown in just 60 days. I am new to seeing this type of grow and it looks very interesting with good use of space


----------



## Shine Sipper Vapor Blower (Jun 2, 2013)

Lookin good neo i love the smell and taste of the blue cheese it is great is from barneys


----------



## Stylez C (Jun 28, 2013)

seems you'll get more bud by growin it short, bushy wit alot of tops. ijs.


----------

